# 37" Polaroid LCD TV



## ex-pop (May 11, 2008)

Hi my 2006 37" Polaroid Lcd tv takes a long time to turn on and makes a squealing noise and is getting worse.I was told it may be 2 capacitors please help.:4-dontkno


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi ex-pop


The high squealing noise could be coming from the fly-back, if the fly-back leaks it leaves a distinct discoloration on the wires called the corona effect. Also the transformer on the switching power supply could also make that same sound. The only option is to replace the bad component(s) because it's a sign it's going to give out soon. Take the set to a qualified technician to effect repair.

Good luck!


----------



## ex-pop (May 11, 2008)

Thanks I have not herd the set myself it is mother inlaws.She said it has been taking a long time to turn on and getting worse.I think I will open it up and look for swollen capacitors and discoloration as you mentioned.As far as the noise its making i will have to hear it .Sorry i dont have more info but I will post again when i open it up.
ex-pop


----------



## ex-pop (May 11, 2008)

I have the tv and it will turn on.The noise is more like a buzzing sound .I opened it up and the 2 capacitors on the power board are swollen and one of them is leaking.Also there is a larger capacitor on the same board that is very slitely bulged on the top im not sure it is a problem.Tried to insert pic but didnt have url.Thanks for any feed back.I plan on replacing the capacitors.
Ex-pop


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Whatever capacitors are swollen, even slightly, replace them. Use good quality 105 degree capacitors. Use the same values as shown on the sleeves. If you cannot find the same Voltage rating use a higher Voltage rating, NEVER a lower one. If the height of the replacement causes problems then find a way to lay the capacitor sideways.

Good Luck


----------



## ex-pop (May 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot I just called radio shack they have the 1000uf capacitors but they are 35volts i read other post that used them and they worked would the 35v be ok to use/

Thanks ex-pop


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What I would recommend is that you buy 
105 degree Celsius types
Same capacitor Value
Same or greater Voltage rating

take care of height and diameter so that you don't have problems fitting them.

you'll have to check the existing voltage rating before you know what will be a suitable replacement.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> you'll have to check the existing voltage rating before you know what will be a suitable replacement.


Each capacitor will have a Capacitance / Voltage value written on it. Check the values of each capacitor. 

Also note that capacitors are polarised. Make sure that you replace them in the same orientation.


----------



## ex-pop (May 11, 2008)

Sorry for the private message i was trying to get some more info before the store closed.

ex-pop


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Never rush .. haste creates problems and can KILL unexpectedly.

More Haste, Less Speed!

:wave:


----------



## ex-pop (May 11, 2008)

Hi I did find the right capacitors and replaced them ended up using 2-1000 uF 25v and 1-1000 uF 50v.They were easy to replace but you have to be careful with soldering. The tv works fine and the noise went away.You are right Done Fishin take your time and get the right parts.

The second problem is with the LCD screen it has a black water mark on the right side.It runs verticly and is darker toward the bottom.Is there a LCD control board that can cause this? When I push my finger slightly in the screen it brightens up.Any suggestions?

Thanks Ex-pop


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I stopped working on TV's before they went LCD/TFT and I only work on PC LCD/TFT Monitors now.

I can't say that I have noticed or come across any symptom like the one you are talking about, however I would double check that you haven't missed any capacitors that might be going faulty. As I said, even if it's very slightly domed it should be replaced.
Sometimes the capacitors require replacing but aren't domed and to check for that you'd need two meters, one to measure capacitance and one to measure ESR.


----------

